# Moab Bound, Double Trouble



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

The 1 up Tandem rack is sweet!!!!!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is sweet! But might be a bit of a challenge on a small car?

I wonder how much a 29er wheelbase would stick out on the sides?


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> That is sweet! But might be a bit of a challenge on a small car?
> 
> I wonder how much a 29er wheelbase would stick out on the sides?


Quite a bit but it has been done.


----------

